

ASK PG: PG, do you read HN all day - or limit your time on the site each day? - phlux

Just curious if you read pretty much everything that gets posted or not?<p>Do you have a different view than us plebs?
======
gsivil
Please do not use the form "Ask PG:" to ask trivial borderline stupid
questions.

~~~
phlux
Please dont use the comment system to make comments with insults without
suggesting a better solution.

